# Sounds Gross / Tastes Great



## Jill (Jul 3, 2008)

What are some of the weird things that you like to eat? The things others would say YUCK about but you love to eat?

Here are some of my favorites:


Ketchup Macaroni -- elbow pasta, ketchup, butter and sweetner
Mandarin Oranges w/ Ranch Dressing
Peanut Butter, Banana and Miracle Whip sandwiches
[SIZE=14pt]How about you all??? What are the strange things you like to eat?[/SIZE]


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 3, 2008)

Butter and raddish sandwiches

raw macaroni

raw potatoes


----------



## carlenehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is mine:

French Fries with Soft Serve Ice Cream

Soft Serve Ice Cream with Pineapples and Pecans.

As you can tell I love Ice Cream.

Carlene


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm a big Ketchup lover. I put it on everything including eggs.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 3, 2008)

great dip recipe. Its called "Jezebelle" Sounds weird, looks funny, tastes great and best of all no cooking!

3/4 jar of horse radish, mixed with full jar of apricot preserves. Mix well. Let it sit over night in refrigerator.

Pour mixture over 2 blocks of softened to room temp Philadelphia cream cheese.

Use Ritz crackers. You need to salty cracker with the tang of the horse radish , the sweetness of the preserves,and the creamy texture of the cream cheese, its great!


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 3, 2008)

CRAWFISH!! LOVE EM!


----------



## Sandy S. (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright!!! Lilhorseladie

Radish sandwiches. I like to butter both the bread slices, then slice radishes and put on sandwich and eat.

Raw sweet corn on the cob.

Tuna Hash. Cut up potatoes like making home fries or hash browns, fry up till golden brown, add on can of tuna with the water, mix up and then add velveta over top and let melt, mix. My kids love this and so do my grandkids. Sounds gross but really tastes good.

Slumgalian. Brown hamburger like you are making sloppy joes, add garlic, salt, pepper, onions (optional) to taste, and one can of dark red kidney beans and then serve with slice of buttered bread. MMMM.

I like to add vinegar and onions to my soup beans.

Dandelion greens. Just a touch of drizzled bacon grease with a vinegar and sugar dressing.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 3, 2008)

This is great...Robin, I had you your recipe at a party just recently...I didnt know what it was but it was yummy. I bunch of people made things so I never figured out who made it to ask what was in it. NOW I KNOW THANKS!!

I love left over pancakes...warm in micro just a few seconds then put a dollop of coffee ice cream ( my favorite ) in the center, sprinkle w/cin sugar fold in half and eat quick...before it makes a mess all down the front of ya!!!

Mustard ( the cheap yellow one ) on French Fries

This is really good but DONT LAUGH....I used to love taking the big chunks of the mollases out of my horses sweet feed and mixing it in with my granola. It really is yummy...I SAID DONT LAUGH

O.K I must stop and go grab a teaspoon of Sand Clear !!!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 3, 2008)

Choclate Covered Coffee Beans from Starbucks








French Frys in soft serve ice cream IS good !


----------



## sundancer (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's mine--

take a saltine cracker and place a marshmellow on it - stick it under the broiler til the marshmellow is golden brown --yummy





Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Cumberland Maine


----------



## CHARLOTTE & JOHN (Jul 3, 2008)

Macaroni and boiled eggs

My sister's favorite food growing up was macaroni, so I guess my mom tried to think

up new ways to fix it. I have never met anyone else who has ever had macaroni this

way. We grew up eating it and it is very good, just not good for leftovers.

Also Persimmon pudding. MM MM GOOD!!!

Lots of persimmon trees in southern Indiana. We had one in our front yard, had to do something with them. They even have a persimmon festival every year. You have to wait until they fall off the tree definitely don't eat them green.

Charlotte


----------



## MiniMaid (Jul 3, 2008)

Fries diped in chocalate frosty.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 3, 2008)

Peanutbutter, lettuce, and mayo sandwiches!


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jul 3, 2008)

Peanut butter and sweet pickle sandwiches (have to sprinkle a wee bit of sugar over PB)

Snyders b-b-q chips with hot pepper rings

Scrambled egg sandwiches on toast with bunches of ketchup oozing out


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 3, 2008)

LittleRibbie said:


> This is really good but DONT LAUGH....I used to love taking the big chunks of the mollases out of my horses sweet feed and mixing it in with my granola. It really is yummy...I SAID DONT LAUGH


OH MY GOD! GROSS!



Are you kidding me? I throw that away. Wouldn't even let my horses eat that. Do you know what I have found in those chunks?



Nah....you don't want to know.


----------



## Shortpig (Jul 3, 2008)

When I was young living in New York and Pennsylvania, we used to eat cat fish eggs fried up. Frog legs also fried up like chicken, turtle soup. Those were yummy. My other favorite was a meat sandwich with home grown mustard leaf. Can't seem to find that out west. Way better than any lettuce you can buy. Also peanut butter and sandwich spread sandwiches. Sandwich spread is found by the mayo in your store. Kind of like mayo with sweet pickle relish stirred in. Those were great.

Here's an easy recipe I came up with while raising my daughter that is easy to fix and enjoyable.

Manwich Sauce, kidney beans drained, frozen sweet corn, chopped up green or red peppers, mix them together in a baking pan. Then fry hamburger with onions (how you like onions) size wise. Mix into the mixture in the baking pan. Bake mixture till good and hot, Mix up Corn muffin mix and drop by the spoon ful onto the mixture then bake long enough to cook the corn muffins on top. You can also dump it on and spread carefully with a spoon. Do not want to mix it in though. then you put the corn bread on your plate and cover with the mixture. We really enjoy eating this. It's great.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jul 3, 2008)

I am a very, very, very picky eater.

EVERYTHING HAS to be plain and by plain I mean not even salad dressing on salad.. any of those things, BBQ Sauce, mustard, kethcup, mayo, etc. will make me gag.. eww..





Even different seasonings and things of that sort will make me turn up my nose.

However, the way I eat is strange.. Everything has to be ate in layers..

Example.. if I have a sandwich.. I throw the bread away.. I hate bread most days.. I eat the meat piece by piece and cheese piece by piece..

Even meat and crackers.. like a lunchable.. I will make the cracker sandwich.. look at it.. throw the cracker away and eat the meat and cheese..

However, I LOVE sour cream and enjoy dipping my steak in it.

I also LOVE cheese.. I will melt cheese over anything..

I add Old Bay seasoning to my mac n cheese.. and fries..


----------



## Miniv (Jul 3, 2008)

Vertical Limit said:


> LittleRibbie said:
> 
> 
> > This is really good but DONT LAUGH....I used to love taking the big chunks of the mollases out of my horses sweet feed and mixing it in with my granola. It really is yummy...I SAID DONT LAUGH
> ...



Actually......I have a container in the barn that I throw those mollassas chunks into and save them for horse treats!


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Sandy I love Slumgalian my mom made it all of the time when I was a kid, but it didn't have a name that I knew of.





And Dandelion Greens



YUMMY!

Edited to add 'maybe it's an Indiana thing'.


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh..I'm not so weird after all.



I LOVE toasted peanut butter and mayo sandwiches. Everyone I know thinks it's disgusting. Jill, I haven't tried it with bananas, and don't plan to...I guess I'm a purist.

I also love eating green peas with cottage cheese. The hot peas and cold cottage cheese is very refreshing. (I use the dark green sweet peas not the light green ones.)


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 3, 2008)

Okey dokey - I must admit none of these combinations have ever crossed my mind! Give me fresh pasta, roma tomatoes and some fresh basil and I am just plain happy!






Liz R.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 4, 2008)

I am one of those people, if a dish has more than 4 ingredients in it, I don't wanna try it. Gosh, ya'll eat some funky stuff. Remind me to always ask what's for dinner before I accept the invitation from ya'll!!! LOL Except I could probably eat at Boss Mares house, we are alike....


----------



## LGahr (Jul 4, 2008)

Shopping List

(after reading this topic)

Large Peanut Butter

Old Bay Seasoning--do they sell it in Ohio?

Lots of kidney beans

50 pounds of horse feed

Plenty of macaroni

2 pounds of Philly

10 pounds of butter

3 bananas

OK...did I leave out anything important?

I always have ketsup and mustard on hand-horseradish too.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 4, 2008)

Dip for chips, mix equal parts mayon and ketchup...yum

Corn chips(BBQ flavour) and vanilla ice cream

Brown sugar and sour cream mixed and then dip fruit into it, specially grapes...mmmm

There are some interesting food tastes on here, maybe I'll be brave enough to try some


----------



## Sonya (Jul 4, 2008)

already mentioned: peanut butter, bannana, and maynoise (not miracle whip though...must be hellmans)

We have fries in all our salads for instance: steak, chicken salads have fries in them...that's a Pittsburgh thing...where I'm originally from.

Fries we dip in ranch and redhot mixed up...never ketchup...that's gross!

Hubby does put ketchup on all eggs, no matter how it's made...I usually do redhot on most of my eggs.

Another thing I thought of....coleslaw and fries on your sandwich...that too is a Pittsburgh thing. I have noticed a restaraunt in Detroit is doing it now, but it all started years ago in Pittsburgh. You have your turkey or ham sandwhich and also on it is fries and coleslaw, usually on a thick bread, like sourdough. Pamaniti Bros (sp?) is the restaraunt where it all started in Pittsburgh. We don't make that too often though, it's hard to eat and very sloppy, but tastes great!

Another one I thought of that is a Pittsburgh thing...egg noodles with cottage cheese and spices.


----------



## Connie P (Jul 4, 2008)

By the looks of this I would say we have a whole lot of "Expectant mothers" on our forum LOL LOL LOL LOL!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 4, 2008)

LGahr said:


> Shopping List
> 
> (after reading this topic)
> 
> ...






Too funny..........you just need to make sure the 50# of horse feed is sweet feed. You want those CHUNKS of molasses!



Yep, I also agree.....seems like we have a lot of expectant mothers around here!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 4, 2008)

P-nut butter and banana sandwich...bread HAS to be white...not Italian or wheat or grain...just plain 'ol white.

Sandwish Spread on bread (here again only white bread will do) then add layers of Ruffles potato chips and a tall cold glass of milk.


----------



## rockin r (Jul 4, 2008)

My all time favorite....creamy peanut butter and syrup mixed together at room temp or frigerated!!!!!HUUUMMMMM, HUUUMMMMM! And a glass of COLD milk!!!! It just don't get any better than that!!! The horses LOVE it too!!!


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jul 5, 2008)

I have to tell you about a dish my Dad made when we were little...'slopjopalabonja' (slop, jop...ala..bon...ja) ...long A on the end there! LOL

He was a cook in the Army during WWII for a period of time. He'd put a can of pork n' beans (I use the vegetarian ones).....heat it in a skillet then toss in a couple eggs....cook till the eggs are done. It is SOOOOO good. Tim cant stand to look at it when I eat it...so I try to enjoy it when he's traveling..LOL

Its a little sweet cause of the sauce in the pork n beans...full of protein...low in fat.

When we were little...didnt have alot of money for snacks...so we thought bread/butter with brown sugar on it was a good treat when didnt have anything else sweet.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 5, 2008)

Carin, you and I are going to have to sit down to a plate of craw dads! Wondering if you know what your pinky is for?


----------



## tagalong (Jul 6, 2008)

Peanut butter on hamburgers - along with all the other fixings. _Soooooooo _ good!





OH - and sour cream and brown sugar on a slice of bread!


----------



## Boss Mare (Jul 6, 2008)

The Simple Life Farm said:


> I am one of those people, if a dish has more than 4 ingredients in it, I don't wanna try it. Gosh, ya'll eat some funky stuff. Remind me to always ask what's for dinner before I accept the invitation from ya'll!!! LOL Except I could probably eat at Boss Mares house, we are alike....


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2008)

Some of these things, I'm going to give a try -- others of these things, not so much





Very interesting responses!!! This has been fun to read through


----------

